# Music Fan Owes $675,000 for Illegal Downloads, Court Rules



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011...wnloading-music-court-rules/?intcmp=obnetwork


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Kind of makes you wonder if the original artists of the music even made a fraction of that much...


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

I posit that this verdict will be re-appealed - the amount is way out of line with reasonable.

-- Tom


----------



## SevenUp132 (Oct 22, 2010)

he better cut himself lol!! (joke) he'll never get to pay this before 20-25 years... a student in physics, hope he studies well!


----------

